# Georgina Fleur bei Onlyfans?!



## dante_23 (14 Juni 2020)

nach neuesten medienberichten hat sich georgina bei onlyfans einen account erstellt, und das erste video soll bereits online sein!  :thumbup:
habt ihr das video von georgina bereits gesehen?

ich gehe davon aus, dass zukünftig noch weitere promis dort zu sehen sein werden - wie steht ihr dazu, dass promis nun bei onlyfans sind?

:thx:


----------



## supasonic (16 Juni 2020)

Ich selbst hab nicht gesehen was sie postet, aber von anderen Foren und nach dem was sie auf Instagram zensiert postet, sind das nicht Nude Sachen oder schon bekannte Escort Nudes die wir eh kennen. Ist eine abzocke, die will sogar fürs chatten bezahlt werden. Da muss ihr jemand den Geldhahn zugedreht haben 😁


----------



## Patrick90 (10 Sep. 2020)

Ja sie ist bei only fans. die Bilder gibt es auch schon in anderen foren zum angucken. 

Die Bilder sind aber älter die sie einfach neu verkauft. Angeblich aus den USA aus ihrer escort zeit. Weiß ich aber nicht

ansonsten gibts hier was beim sommerhaus der stars


----------



## hirnknall (3 Okt. 2020)

Kein Plan, wer ist die Frau, muss man die kennen


----------



## jeffersonfarfan (10 Juni 2021)

ist glaub sogar eine von Topmodels damals


----------



## Woidla (22 Juni 2021)

So richtig "bekannt" wurde die durch die Teilnahme beim Bachelor, wo sie als Giftspritze und Nervensäge unterwegs war und seitdem halt alle Schundformate mitgemacht, die das TV hergibt  Onlyfans scheint mir da nur konsequent.


----------



## Tittelelli (22 Juni 2021)

muss man diese peinliche unbekannte Ische kennen,


----------



## steve72 (15 Nov. 2021)

Nix neues von der!


----------

